

SemanticUI – HTML for the simple man - nerazzuri
https://github.com/nerazzuri/SemanticUI

======
Bahamut
You might want to choose a better name: [http://semantic-
ui.com/](http://semantic-ui.com/)

------
nerazzuri
Just something i started this morning, so very much in a proof of concept
phase...let me know what you guys think.

